# Boots?



## WCFASmike (May 17, 2007)

Hey guys what kind of boots do you use? I want to try something with a zipper being a volly but from what i have seen they break easy. I also want one above 5" and possibly water proof. Thanks all sugestions welcome.


----------



## mcvey7218 (May 17, 2007)

I bought Bates ultralites.  They are very comfortable, but they tie.  My husband is a LEO, and he also wears Bates with the tie and zipper.  Hard to wear them out.  They are made remarkably well in my opinion.


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 17, 2007)

I got the Bates side zippers from Galls (around $100) and will never get another Bates boot again. Very difficult (read: painful) to break in and it took seemingly forever. I was surprised and disappointed, because I happily wore many Bates products in a 20+ year military career. Before anyone asks, I know Galls has a return policy, but so does my employer. Unless there's something obviously wrong with the item they don't like to do an RMA.  They pain in my feet was less than the impending battle with accounting, so I sucked it up and dealt with it.   Now that the boots are broken in they are OK, but I'll look elsewhere next time.  Just my .02


----------



## KEVD18 (May 17, 2007)

being summer currently, im wearing my 5.11 atac's which i am THOROUGHLY dissapointed with. the tab that cover the top of the zipper fell off one boot the third time i wore them. no real break in necessary. they have nev er been REALLY comfortable.

the most comfortable boots i have ever(and still do) owned are matterhorn atd's. dry-z with intellitemp lining. warm in winter, cool in summer and waterproof damn near up to my knee. but at almost 3 bills, a tad pricey


----------



## ReebTop (May 18, 2007)

I presently wear Rocky 8" FirstMed boots (which are water/blood/gasoline/etc. proof).  They have a front zip, if that's what you're looking for.  They're kickass boots, but I ordered mine too big because I'm dumb like that.  No safety toe, either, but the leather's more than tough enough that it won't matter.  I think my next pair (which will be soon thanks to the clownshoe effect I have going on right now) will be the Rocky 10" Paratrooper Side Zip, a good friend (and medic) has always recommended them for the past several years.  Rocky makes spectacular footwear, basically, and you can find a bunch of their stuff on Galls.com.


----------



## Thanach (May 18, 2007)

I wear a pair of Rocky's, Their 8" Fort Hood zipper model, very quick break in, they cost me about $80, and they wear very well, zipper has been very robust and well made, they claim to be waterproof, I've been in about 2-3 inches of standing water with them and my foot has stayed dry. 
I even decided to be nice and find a link for you:
here

I picked them up at my local police/fire/ems supply store, they actually had to order them for me because I wear an unusual size (14 Wide)

But, all I can say is, they've been worth every penny.


----------



## Easy (May 18, 2007)

I just bought a pair of Bates ultralight 8" side zips for $55.  If anyone has a Meijer store near them, they're 30% off all work boots right now, although I think Meijer is only in Michigan.....

Oh, and very comfy, even right out of the box.  AND they had plenty of size 9's.


----------



## HorseHauler (May 18, 2007)

Nope not only in MI. We have Meijer here in Ohio. I believe quite a few states have Meijer


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 18, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Rockies also.  I've been wearing the same pair of Rocky Crosstechs since 1997 (it is time to get them resoled).  They are by far my most comfortable pair of shoes.  I had a pair of Bates Ultralites that lasted less than 1 year while I was working for the TSA.  I've also got a pair of Magna Tigertips that I use for Wildland FF.


----------



## WCFASmike (May 20, 2007)

Well tonight I just bought a pair. I bought the Magnum Stealth II there pretty cool well see how they work. Anyone ever use them before.


----------



## Thanach (May 20, 2007)

WCFASmike said:


> Well tonight I just bought a pair. I bought the Magnum Stealth II there pretty cool well see how they work. Anyone ever use them before.



Yep, i own a pair, picked 'em up like 5 years ago from a local chain that had them on sale. Wore them originally for paintballing, then they became an everyday boot. lasted pretty well, but then the sole started to seperate from the upper along the instep. oh, and the original laces were crap, they broke after only three weekends of paintballin


----------



## Raf (May 22, 2007)

I have the 5.11 ATAC SHIELD 8''. No complaints yet. They also come in 6'' if your department doesn't require full length.

They're advertised as water proof, bloodborne pathogen resistant, and have a composite toe (harder than steel, and doesn't get cold in winter).

They have a zipper on the side, easy in and out.


----------



## Grady_emt (Jul 21, 2007)

2 pairs of Thorogood 8" Station Boots

Best boots I've ever bought hands down, steel toe, fiberglass puncture resistant shank, slip resistant sole, alot of padding around the ankle to prevent kicking/stepping into hard stuff, and not too hot in the summer either.  They are re-sole-able too for about $55 which is about half the price of a new pair and come in wide sizes too.


http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm/pid_273_thorogood_8_station_boots/


----------



## Aileana (Jul 28, 2007)

for now, using some Dakota steel-toed boots I got at Value Village for $8, haha. They're comfortable, work great, and everyone is surprised if I decide to divulge to them the amount spent


----------



## medic258 (Aug 21, 2007)

I am a huge fan of Rocky boots as well. They are expensive but are well worth the price. They are very durable and hold a good shine if you keep up with them. Plus those side zippers are convenient on the overnights.


----------

